# Light Photo period HELP!



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Tank is 40 gal long with PH 6.4, dKH 4,dGH 4 ,CO2 40ppm NO3-20,PO4-0.5,Fe-0.1. Light fixture 5x32W T8 bulbs lifted 4”-5”from water surface, there is glass cover too. Bulbs are: 1x6500K,1x6700K,1x5000K,1x8000K and 1x14000K.I’m using PPS-PRO fertilizing method. I’d like to grow moderate and high light plants. Problem is when I have enough light for pearling and good plants grow I have very good BBG algae grow too. I did tried split period with short burst but it doesn’t help a lot. Morning on for 1.5h 96W of light,2h 160W,1.5h 96w , 3.5h siesta ,on again 1.5h 96W,2.5h 160W,1.5h 96W.Somebody propose here split period only for non CO2 tank but I’m not sure. I’d like to try single photo period with midday burst but I have no clue where to start from - How many watt for how long etc. Please help me with good starting point in order to put plants and algae in the right track. Here is the list of the plants which I have.
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Ludwigia arcuata
Limnophila sessiliflora
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Rotala rotundifolia
Hygrophila polysperma
Hygrophilia sp “Bold”
Ludwigia repens
Cabomba furcata
Hygrophila difformis
Mayaca fluviatilis
Najas guadalupensis
Micranthemum umbrosum
Pogostemon stellatus 'Broad Leaf'


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

plamski said:


> ... Problem is when I have enough light for pearling and good plants grow I have very good *BBG algae* grow too. ...


Is BBG algae a typo? Do you have blue green algae (BGA) or black beard algae (BBA)?

BGA can form in areas of little flow (stagnant areas). Increase the water movement.

BBA comes from too little CO2. Try increasing your CO2 level and flow.

Bump up your PO4 level by about 0.5 to 1.0 ppm.

You have a bunch of light. Instead of a siesta, just leave one or two of the bulbs off. PPS-Pro dosing may be a little lean for all your lighting.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I have 2 drop checkers and moved them around. Color is green -yellow. Now I have 3bps diffused in one side thru canister filter Eheim 2217 and from another side diffused thru Elite power head. Flow is good in whole tank. Cardinals even are kind of bothered from the flow.Algae is on different locations 90% stay over the red rocks which are in the tank. There is one sword leaf very close to Elite outlet blown with full speed and a lot of CO2 and there is BBA on it. Very strange huh?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You might have to use Excel or H2O2 on the BBA. Try to get some directly on the BBA when the water is low during a water change.

Can you can crank up the CO2 a bit more and cut off 1 or 2 lights?

With your bright lighting, you might have to dose a richer EI. What do you think? BBA can be stubborn sometimes.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I can fix BBA with H2O2 and Excel but I'd like to make light right.I can control every single bulb with timer.My question was how many bulbs for how long ? What regular light to be 2or 3 WPG and what burst to be 4 or 5 WPG.I cranked CO2 from 3bps to 4-4.5 bps and fishes get krazy.That why I thing that I have 35-45PPM of CO2.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

How long has the tank been setup?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

increase co2 add a water change and dose with seachem excel for 2 weeks


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> How long has the tank been setup?


Tanks is 6-7 mont old.I was abble to run it for 3 month without algae with 1h 64WPG ,2h 96WPG,1h 64WPG siesta 4.5h,on again for 1.5h 64WPG,2.5h 96WPG,1h 64WPG .Problem was that I lost all high light plants.I did increase those 64WPG to 96WPG and previous 96WPG to 160WPG -plants start growing,algae too.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

doubleott05 said:


> increase co2 add a water change and dose with seachem excel for 2 weeks


 I'll try to increase CO2 again.I change water 50% every week with RO,Equilibrium and soda bicarbonat.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

plamski said:


> I can fix BBA with H2O2 and Excel but I'd like to make light right.I can control every single bulb with timer.My question was how many bulbs for how long ? What regular light to be 2or 3 WPG and what burst to be 4 or 5 WPG.I cranked CO2 from 3bps to 4-4.5 bps and fishes get krazy.That why I thing that I have 35-45PPM of CO2.


Experimentation is where you will find your answers to your light burst question. You will most likely have to answer it yourself.

I think that you have too much light, too little nutrients and there is something wrong with your CO2 because of the BBA.

I tried PPS-Pro with a high light and pressurized CO2 aquarium. It did not work. It was too weak for my use.


----------

